# Fibroids acting up



## Gia7777

I know a few of us gals over 35 are currently dealing with fibroids with this pregnancy and boy, I tell you, I have had such pains the last few days that Im starting to really get nervous. Here's a pic from my private gender scan a few weeks ago - it looks like my fibroid is squashing my little guy..

I have my 18-20 week anatomy/level II ultrasound next week so fingers crossed all will still continue to be well. 

Any one else with fibroids having any pains these days?
 



Attached Files:







C MARIA_3.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Sewergrrl

Is that your fibroid over his belly? Mine are so small no one has ever mentioned them on a scan. Are you sure the pain you're feeling isn't stretching? Round ligament pain can hurt like HELL!


----------



## Gia7777

Sewergrrl said:


> Is that your fibroid over his belly? Mine are so small no one has ever mentioned them on a scan. Are you sure the pain you're feeling isn't stretching? Round ligament pain can hurt like HELL!

Yes, that is the fibroid over his belly, the largest one I have sadly is encroaching on his space in there. You know, I don't know what the heck I'm feeling since this is my first, but I thought when I sneezed last week I experienced round ligament pain....very sharp pains for just a minute.....this pain for the last few days has been a constant menstrual like cramp that goes all the way from my lower left pelvic region all the way to my lower back. :shrug:


----------



## happymamma

I don't know much about fibroids, but canbit be that it's acting up also cuz the baby is pitting pressure On it? Man, I hope u don't have to suffer too much with this! Xxxxxx


----------



## Gia7777

Could very well be. For now I was told to rest and to drink like a gallon and a half of water a day to open up the space in there. Laying down seems to help but Im going stir crazy as Im used to always being on the go.....


----------



## StarSign

Have they gotten any larger since the baby started growing?


----------



## Gia7777

StarSign said:


> Have they gotten any larger since the baby started growing?

Yes, this particular one that can be seen on these images has a little more than doubled in size so far - Im hoping that it will not grow anymore as I was told that the majority of growth is during the 1st tri for many women.


----------



## StarSign

:( I see. I'm certainly going to FX that the drs. are right on this. Maybe massage the tummy some to encourage the baby to get away from that location...


----------



## happymamma

I can't imagine, having something already painfull then having a baby put pressure on it! I hope it stops growing, and you start feeling better too! :hugs:


----------



## nextyrmommy

I've had horrible problems with my fibroids. I have at least three all of which are larger than the baby. Most days it is like having the cramps but I am on my second round of red degeneration and that is extremely painful. I hear you about doing nothing. However, I don't have the energy to do anything except go to work. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bluebirddream

I have been dealing with fibroids for the last 10 years and didn't have alot of pain from them, just on occasion. I took a HPT on October 11 and it was positive. I started getting horrible cramps a few days later. My nurse said it's probably round ligament pain, but I'm not so sure. The pain is like the worst menstral cramps I have ever had. It comes and goes, but sometimes it lasts for hours and nothing helps it. It's very centered in my lower abdomin, but I have a achiness in my back to go with it. I have only slept thru 2 nights in the last almost 3 weeks. I end up walking around the house hoping the cramps will ease. 
I hope everything goes well for you!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## JJBump1

I have a couple of fibroids that didn't grow past the first trimester or so. The worst pain I had (I think from the fibroids) was associated with some pelvic pain/pressure when I urinated. I did find a sitting position that seemed to help eventually and then it went away over time. The doctor said my largest was 4.5 cm in diameter (less than 2"). I sure hope that as your pregnancy progresses your pain lessens!


----------



## nextyrmommy

Gia777 - I had my 20 week scan on Friday and just got back from my Dr. where we discussed it. My largest fibroid is the size of a newborn's head and hurts all the time. The Dr. said that some of the pain is just from the fibroids growing (Ugh!). My ultrasound looked similar to yours in that the fibroid is less than a centimeter from my little girl's head. It was so upsetting to see this. However, the Dr. assured me that as she got bigger and stronger she would make room for herself however/wherever she could. It made me feel better and hope it helps you. I hope that you are feeling better and not in too much pain. Hang in there and hope everything is still going well.


----------



## Gia7777

nextyrmommy said:


> My largest fibroid is the size of a newborn's head and hurts all the time. The Dr. said that some of the pain is just from the fibroids growing (Ugh!).

Ugh! Im sorry you are going through this as well. In addition to all the other pregnancy related 'growing pains' we have to go through, this is just not any fun! Ive been feeling pretty good the last week or so and when I had my anatomy scan last week all seemed to be well, with the fibroid not growing anymore and my little guy didn't look nearly as squished as he did a few weeks ago. One day at at a time (I just wish time would go by a little quicker, for me it is dragging!!)

How far along are you?


----------



## nextyrmommy

I'm 22+1 and I can tell my "large fibroid" has gotten bigger over the last couple of weeks. We have another scan on Friday so we'll see what it says. 

When I saw my Dr. a week or so ago she mentioned that many women carry to term but she thought I should go on "pelvic rest" until the baby was viable as once I started labor Labor and Delivery wouldn't stop it. Apparently, the fibroids can get so large/so many that you go into labor. She says it's rare but since they know why you are in premature labor they don't stop it because it will just keep happening. For some reason I am fixated on this and completely freaked out that I won't make it to term. I know it's rare but I seem to be hitting every "rare" or "uncommon" event in this pregnancy. Do you know anything about premature labor and fibroids?


----------



## Gia7777

Best of luck with your scan on Friday - sending the best wishes that all will be well. 

Early on I researched the heck out of fibroids and pregnancy and became overwhelmed with everything I was reading and then disregarded most of what I read online and stuck with a handful of scholarly articles and talked with my OB who also consulted with a perinatologist. While it certainly *can* happen, the premature labor, it's just one of those things that it's obviously need to know but not something I would particularly stress over. So long as you are being closely monitored by your OB (I know mine wants to se me starting every 2 weeks next week), then at 30 weeks, he wants to see me once a week (to hook up to fetal monitor, etc)

I really trust in my OB and if he says bed rest at a certain point, then I will obviously do that. But in the meantime I am just taking it easy anyway. He said the biggest *problem* he foresees with me is the baby being breech because of my fibroid, hence a c-section may be likely. 

Hopefully the premature labor worry will just be that for you, a worry....And try not to stress. Just take it easy and heed your doctors order. I've pretty much been on pelvic rest the entire time so far as I have absolutely NO desire anyway. 

Will be keeping you in my thoughts!


----------

